# Surge Protectors



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Does anyone know the biggest size they come in I have ten tanks that need to go into the fish room so Iam going to need at least 30 plugs till I Redo the lights which wont be for awhile. Thanks


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

Hm. When I was selling Exide then Powerware products, they had a surge protector that was connected to the fuse panel that would protect all the circuits connected to the panel. Fairly expensive though.

You can get an American Power Conversion (APC) 7 plug surge protector for $22 (that's my cost anyway) .

Primary Information
Power Device Type Surge suppressor 
Voltage Provided AC 120 V 
Voltage Required AC 120 V 
Surge Suppression Standard 
Power Device / Form Factor External 
Input Connector(s) 1 x power NEMA 5-15 
Output Connector(s) 7 x power NEMA 5-15 
Enclosure Color Silver satin 
Width 3 Inch 
Depth 12.5 Inch 
Height 1.4 Inch 
Service & Support Type Limited lifetime warranty 
Features 480 Joules 

Not sure if that's what you're looking for.


----------

